# Horse worms - includes pics, not for squeamish!



## Marnie (30 October 2007)

Apologies, this should probably be in vets, but I thought more people would see this here!

My friend was poo picking her field (which she does daily) on Sunday and came across the following in her mare's poo.....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 







 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

I think that they may be pinworm, anyone else any thoughts?

My friend is rather upset about this for a number of reasons:

1. Her mare is kept in a yard with several other horses, but grazed alone
2. She poo picks every day
3. She worms regularly and strategically for tapeworm, encysted etc - she double dosed Strongid P as she had planned last night, Equest was done 15 weeks before
4. She had a worm egg count done by her vet in the middle of September which showed no evidence of worms

She is going to take the sample to the vets at lunchtime to confirm what the worms are and if she should do anything additional.  One concern obviously is where these came from - could she have picked them up grazing at shows?  Another concern is why these were not picked up in an egg count - you can see there are quite a large number.

The mare is around 7 years old, cob, looks very well and acting very well - she did a pleasure ride on Sunday and I wonder if the excitement bought the worms 'out' as no evidence had been seen up until then.

Any ideas / thoughts welcomed!


----------



## Rockchick_uk (30 October 2007)

I think if i saw those in Indi's poo i would die!! i dont know what they are to be honest.........i wouldnt like to take a guess.

Judging by the size of them they have been inside her for a while.

I really dunno.........sorry i cant help.


----------



## lisaward (30 October 2007)

try here and then look at the 10th picture, pinworm
and they look like yours
http://www.diagnosteq.co.uk/intestine.html#pinworm


----------



## Cuffey (30 October 2007)

Looks like Pinworms and the Strongid P will (should) remove them


----------



## Nepenthe (30 October 2007)

I am confused.  If your friend doesn't think her horse has worms, why is she worming?  Surely to control things like tapeworm etc which don't pass eggs to be seen on worm count....so hurrah!   Her Strongid P is working...


----------

